# فيديو حفر



## asal_80_77 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

للزمله المهندسين الحفر فيديو حفر اعتقد انو مهم وتوضيحي شوفو واحكمو :63:
:63::63::63::63::63::63:
اعتزر لعدم تواجدي الفتره الماضيه ولذلك لظروف العمل الغير منتظمه


----------



## asal_80_77 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

الفيديو بيشتغل علي ميديا بلير كلاسيك او توتل فيديو كونفيرت

http://rapidshare.com/files/298542561/-_Drill_pipe_animation.rar.html


----------



## اكرم الحطاب (29 أكتوبر 2009)

:60::86::63::1::29:


----------



## adnanadnan (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود لكن الفيديو مش فيديو حفر
الرجاء تثبت من الامر و عاود الرفع مرة اخرى.!!!!!!!


----------



## sniper1975 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

اي كان مشكورررررررررررر على الجهد الرائع .........فيديو رائع


----------



## التحدي سرت (23 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

